# White part of CRS fading?



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

I got some CRS form a good source. when I got them they colored up very nice. the whites were solid. now few of them have gotten for of a translucent white. what could cause this?
the only thing that changes except the temp, is I added a mineral rock that dissolved too fast(bad batch). so my gh went up from 6-18. 
I have since gotten it down with small water changes every other day. its been back to normal for a week now. 

they are in a mini M 
zoomed 501
GH 6
ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 10-20
temp 70-76
Fluval stratum
TDS is 150
PH is 7.25

I feed blanched vegies, shrimplab food, algae waffers, in rotation everyotherday.
tubeflex worms once a week.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

What's pH? That can be a sign the TDS are too high, or too low, or that the pH is too low.

High temps also turn them translucent.


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

PH should be what the stratum buffers it to. 
as for TDS I will check that when I can get my hands on a meter. 
the temp is an issue. my home does not have the best insulation. I will be taking care of this shortly. With an AC for the room the tanks are in.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

It's kind of hard to say whether the loss of white is an actual issue or just nature running its course. CRS naturally lose white as they mature (unless they're extremely high grade). Juevies always look a lot better than adults, you just have to keep churning out the babies to keep your eyes satisfied.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds as if you got counterfeit crystal red shrimp! They happen to come from China? Careful, they might be just spray-painted bugs... ; )


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

lol no i got them from members here. they are all SS, SS+ grades. 
it does seem that it is the adults that are the faded ones. 
I will be getting an accurate number on TDS and PH later tonight.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I can tell you, that if you got them and they looked fine there is something wrong with your tank. The pigmentation changes when they're stressed. GH of 18? Wow

Give them time to adjust. Make sure they get calcium in their diet.

-Gordon


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

i find putting some 'Mineral Rock' in my shrimp tank keeps their colors nice and vibrant, could try that ^^


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah that the original mineral rock dissolved and created that issue with the high GH
I tested my ph with a meter and it came to 9.4 can that be right? I took that sample out of the tank and wasn't able to test it until 30 min later, would that have changed so quick.

I have fluval stratum shouldnt that buffer it to a lower PH?
my KH is 1

Oh one more observation its seems to only the females loosing color. all the males still look solid.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Fluval stratum is an active soil, so it actively attempts to buffer the pH. It takes time, and it wears out over time (depending on how much it needs to change your pH).

If you tested with a digital meter that is calibrated, then 9.4 is possible, and would also explain your problem. When CRS go from solid to clear in a matter of weeks, it's not age or gender that are to blame, it's something to do with water parameters


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm ok maybe i have too thin a layer of stratum. its only a half to three quarter deep. 

also maybe its because when I got the shrimp i had them in there bare bottom. 
I guess the change in color could have been around when I added the stratum.
Now what to do? add more stratum to help the buffering, or take it out completely?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You'd need the recommended amount from fluval, which according to their bags is 1.5 inches of substrate


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok I will do that when I rescape. I am glad I still have some from that bag I got from you.


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

Will the color come back if the water is stablized?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yah, may take a molting or two, but it should come back


----------

